# 20% DISCOUNT of INKBIRD Sous Vide Cooke rfor Father's Day Gift



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello Everyone，

Inkbird now would like to share 20% special off discount of our NEW product *SOUS VIDE* for Father's Day Gift!! Please check the blew details.

*1. 20% *off Code *7WOG6TOY*  for *U.S.A.*

*2.* *20%* off Code *J2XLPS6J * for *Canada.*
https://amzn.to/2IcQyqc

*KEY feature* of Inkbird SOUS VIDE，
*1.* Wifi Connectivity
*2. *Easy to read & use screen
*3. *Temperature Controlling Range: 77°F～210°F (25ºC~99ºC ) 
*4. *Temperature Accuracy:0.1℃(1°F ) 1000 watt power
*5.* Range of Time Setting: Max 99 hours 59 minutes
*6.* Time Setting Minimum Interval:1 minute
*7. *Phone App that provides recipes and allows you to monitor or modify your cook, both 
support Android and IOS！


----------



## krj (Jun 13, 2019)

So just to be clear, your wifi connectivity will allow me to monitor from my phone even when I'm not connected to my home wifi? Say I'm at work for example.


----------



## dr k (Jun 13, 2019)

krj said:


> So just to be clear, your wifi connectivity will allow me to monitor from my phone even when I'm not connected to my home wifi? Say I'm at work for example.


Download app and pair the Sous Vide to you home gateway password with your app. It needs to be 2.4 ghz gateway/router.  But I use mine mostly without wifi. When I  take it to the location that I  paired, it goes from offline to on line. You can add family, rooms in your home, and all kinds of stuff etc. If your gateway is connected to the Sous Vide, then you can access the Sous Vide from your data anywhere or if on wifi at any location. I  ran mine for 30 hours and shut it off remotely with my moble data on my phone since its connected to the gateway you paired it to. I'd get it if it wasn't wifi capable for the price.


----------

